# Kitless mandrel rods



## X-crAFt custom ink (Jan 7, 2021)

Hello All,
I hope you are well. I was watching rjb woodturnurs videos on kitless and I saw some sort of a mandre like thing and I went to where Bob said to look at purchasing them but they are all out of stock and I have not found another place to but them. Does anyone know of a place?


----------



## Fred Bruche (Jan 7, 2021)

Is that what you are looking for?









						Beaufort Ink Mandrels for Kitless and Custom pen making
					

Mandrels for kitless pens and custom pen makers. Suitable for caps, barrels and sections.   Made from solid brass, the 15mm rear tenon can be held on the lathe in a collet chuck, an engineering chuck, a drill chuck or a wood lathe chuck. Once the pen component is drilled and threaded, it can be...




					www.turnerswarehouse.com
				




If the size you want isn't there you can always get some Delrin rod and make your own.


----------



## X-crAFt custom ink (Jan 7, 2021)

Fred Bruche said:


> Is that what you are looking for?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im not sure... I have never made a kitless before I really want to though.


----------



## Fred Bruche (Jan 7, 2021)

I'd advise you to learn how to swim before attempting deep diving, watching instructional videos online can only get you so far


----------



## Gersh (Jan 8, 2021)

Hi Alex!
   Another resource is Rick's custom tools. He is a member on IAP and does an amazing job. I have one of his tool posts and it is fantastic. 

It would be a bit more labor intensive but allows you more freedom of design. See the link below for not only his custom mandrels but for a lot of other helpful tools. 






						"Custom Made" penturning tools/accessories
					

SHIPPING RATES             If it's 16 ozs. or less and will fit into a 6x9 poly mailer...$5                                       Small Flat Rate Box... $8                 99% of my orders will fit into those two categories.  If you order a rest over 10" or if your order is too large to fit in a...



					www.penturners.org


----------



## bmachin (Jan 8, 2021)

If you're working with a wood lathe take a look a Steve4948 on YouTube. He has videos up on how to make mandrels, as well as complete kitless pens--all on a wood lathe.

Bill


----------



## lorbay (Jan 8, 2021)

X-crAFt custom ink said:


> Hello All,
> I hope you are well. I was watching rjb woodturnurs videos on kitless and I saw some sort of a mandre like thing and I went to where Bob said to look at purchasing them but they are all out of stock and I have not found another place to but them. Does anyone know of a place?


Do you have any taps and dies to start this venture of kit less pens..?? Because if you don’t these mandrel will be of no help to you.  These mandrels are designed to screw your cap or body onto to turn the outside of the pen, but you likely figured that out already.  So you need a mandrel for each size of thread you decide to use for your kit less pen.
Once you decide on what size you are going to make your pen in let me know and I will send you a set of mandrels, one for cap and one for the body. You pay the shipping.
Lin


----------



## FGarbrecht (Jan 8, 2021)

You can get a set of transfer punches at Harbor Freight for $11 that can be used as mandrels.  Choose the closest size and use some blue tape on the punch to get a firm fit.  I use this method as well as various mandrels I've turned from delrin, wood and aluminum.  I think Rick Harrell can make you custom pin chucks also.  I don't like the 'screw in' type mandrels - I've had too many sections blow apart.

The transfer punch has the advantages of 1) very cheap, and 2) very fast set up 3) don't have to spend a lot of time making your own custom mandrels.  Disadvantages 1) not as firm a grip as a screw type mandrel or pin chuck 2) have to be careful to place your blue tape symmetrically so the cap/body/section is not spinning off center.  If you plan gentle shaping operations and light sanding, the transfer punch works fine.


----------



## Dyno (Jan 8, 2021)

You can also make your own out of delrin rod.  It’s easy to work with and inexpensive.


----------



## NT_2112 (Jan 10, 2021)

I recommend making your own out of brass or aluminum if you can.  It's one of the most simple things you can make on a metal lathe.  Just turn the OD for the thread and the OD for the part that fits into the chuck.  Use the die to thread.   I made mine just to get used to the metal lathe I had access at the maker space.  Got me tuned up for turning the pen body/section and cap.


----------

